# PreGel Gelato Mix Questions



## philovax (Nov 9, 2008)

I started working in a fine dining Italian restaurant and gelato is a regular on the menu. I am used to making fresh gelato however the owners over the years have purchase tons of PreGel products. I have made several different batches with this product and it has turned out well, but I am still intimidated by it certain products. Is there anyone out there with experince with this stuff that might help me out. Particularly Gianduia, chocolate and pistachio.


----------



## valentina pezzi (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello Philovax,

My name is VAlentina Pezzino and i'm the Sales Representative responsible for the Central East coast for Pregel AMerica. 
Please feel free to contact me if you need any suggestion in how to use our products. It will be a pleasure to sent to you recipes and samples to play with.

PreGel telephine number is 704 707 0300.

I look forward of hearing from you soon.

Best regards.


----------

